# next stop - Isaac Albéniz



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Stephen Marchionda performs Isaac Albéniz; Preludio, Cantos de España, Op. 232: no 1*

*Stephen Marchionda in concert at the Fabrica Moritz in Barcelona.
Stephen Marchionda en vivo en el Fabrica Moritz Barcelona.*

Nicely played, beautiful guitar music

youtube comment

*Excellent-- as is this artist's performances on an MDG recording of Albeniz's music.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

* Lang Lang - Isaac Albéniz Iberia (Book I) - I. Evocación*

I think lang lang here is quite clever and sensitive in submitting the special spanish flavour.

youtube links

*Usually I'm very critical with Lang. On this performing he's very emotional and correct. I like it very much. And I don't know if the best is Albeniz or Falla or Granados. I thing that no one of them is better than the other. All are the best. ﻿

woooow!!!! i love Isaac Albeniz. The best spanish composer with Lang Lang..... increidible sound!!!!. Nice video!!... y como disfruta Lang Lang cuando lo interpreta... emocionante.. Gracias Mr. Lang Lang.*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Albéniz, "Mallorca, barcarola" - Anna Maria Reverté plays the carillon of Peer*

*Live recording of concert of August 21 2011*

Playing on bells!


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Brazilian Guitar Quartet plays Suite Iberia, by Isaac Albéniz*

*Isaac Albéniz - excerpts from Suite Iberia (arr. Tadeu do Amaral)
Rondeña, El Corpus en Sevilla and El Albaicín

Recorded live at the Elsingør Teater in Aahus, Denmark
International Guitar Festival Aarhus; October 20, 2006*

Great!

*youtube comments

phenomenal! flawless, organic execution; great very good dynamic*


----------



## Oskaar (Mar 17, 2011)

*Age Juurikas -- I. Albéniz "La Vega"*

nice!


----------

